# EXIF data for long exposures



## LesC (Jun 2, 2017)

Here's a question .... If you take a long exposure, say five minutes, does the EXIF data show the time the exposure started or finished??


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi! 

I don't have the answer and I don't want to sound rude but my suggestion would be that the fastest way would be to just try it out with your own equipment. How about that?


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 2, 2017)

LesC said:


> Here's a question .... If you take a long exposure, say five minutes, does the EXIF data show the time the exposure started or finished??



Checked with DPP, and the EXIF contains the shooting date/time (date & hour down to seconds) & Tv value.

Assuming you've set the camera's clock correctly, you have the start time in EXIF, and adding Tv, you'll get the finish time.


----------



## LesC (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks chaps


----------

